# Marriage Weight Gain: Case Studies - by Fanedfox (BBW (mult), Imagery. Eating. ~MWG)



## fanedfox (Jan 6, 2010)

_~BBW ( Multiple), eating, ~MWG _&#8211; three couples and their road to marital bliss

* Marriage Weight Gain: Case Studies
By FaNedFox​*
*Chapter One &#8211; Jane and Matt*

Jane, was petite, five foot two, she weighed one hundred and six pounds, "dripping wet" as they say about very thin people. She had been a cheerleader in college, which lead to her falling in love with Matt, who by all accounts, at least physically was the exact opposite of Jane.

Matt weighed nearly three hundred pounds. He was six foot four and a center of their college team. He was as huge as Jane was tiny.

Jane loved how safe and cared for she felt in Matt's arms, being held by him or even cuddling against his massive form.

By the end of their senior college year, Matt had proposed to Jane, and she, of course, accepted.

Matt's family adored Jane, though she was tiny and petite, it was clear she truly loved Matt. Jane's family was taken back a bit by Matt's size. They worried about their daughter's safety when they first met him, but soon realized that although Matt was a fierce player on the football field, he was a gentle giant when he was around Jane.

Jane's mom, Sally, said to Jane the night before the wedding, "Jane, dearest, I am so happy for you, but I worry…" 

"About what Mom?” asked Jane innocently. 

“You gaining weight being Matt's wife, dear, he really eats so much food, I can hardly believe it!" exclaimed Sally.

"Mom! I will be fine. I don't eat very much, and I am sure I can keep my figure even around Matt's eating habits," she answered confidently, although not really caring that much.

"Well I am sure you can dearest, just be careful what you eat and not to much," admonished Sally.

Matt signed with a NFL team as center, received a great signing bonus and salary, nearly two million dollars a year. The couple was set.

Matt and Jane bought a nice house, not too big, and very modest in a nice, but not exclusive neighborhood and set up housekeeping.

Jane loved to cook for Matt and he loved her cooking; there were rarely any leftovers.

Jane began eating with Matt during the week and all of the off season. And, as her mother had warned her, Jane began to gain weight.

At first the weight gain was just a few extra pounds, panties a little tighter, bra a little fuller, a little "roll" around her waist. Jane did not realize it, but she was gauging her portions based on what Matt's servings were rather than her own past habits. Matt of course, ate huge amounts of food to maintain his weight, despite the constant exercise of practices and games.

Jane ended up eating much, much more than she had at the sorority house or at home and the pounds continued to really pile on!

Jane eventually did notice she was gaining and did cut back on her serving sizes, but still, even those by comparison, were larger than she used to eat living at home or at college. But she enjoyed the food and Matt loved her cooking.

By Jane and Matt's first anniversary her weight had gone from one hundred and seven pounds to a somewhat plump one hundred and twenty five. Jane now sported a little pot belly and a round bubble bottom, perched atop round little thighs. 

One night, she came in to their bedroom in an old nightie outfit that now was several sizes too small, her little belly was lifting up the camisole and her bottom was about to rip the seams of the panty! Matt exclaimed, "Jane baby you look so hot! Where did you get the awesome nightie baby?" 

"Matt," she exclaimwes, "I have had this for ages. But it is so small on me now, I think my mom was right, I am gaining weight! What am I going to do honey? I am getting so fat! I have gained eighteen pounds and it is only the first year of our marriage!"

Matt just smiled and picked up his plump little wife, "Jane, baby you are so hot, I love your body. I think you should stop worrying about your weight and just enjoy yourself!"

Matt and Jane made love that night the best ever. Jane, while lying next to her huge husband, made a decision that night.

Jane started to really indulge herself, eating her favorite foods with both increasing frequency and portions! Her belly ballooned under the on-slot of fat and calories. She had to buy new lingerie before the holidays.

On Christmas Eve Jane was getting dressed, pulling on tight panties that accentuated her now protruding belly, her bottom looked like a pair of volley balls were stuffed in her panties and thighs now rubbed together as she waddled around her bedroom. She pulled on her dress over her head and tied the waistband around herself, just below her plump boobs, accentuating her belly. She went down stairs to greet their guests.

While Jane was loading her third plate of rich confections, her mom Sally came up to her and poking (gently) Jane's round tummy, asked, "Jane dear, are you happy?"

Jane's smile lit up the room, she answered Sally with her mouth full, "Yes Mom I am very, very happy! I found out you were right, eating with a big guy does have its impact, but I love my new figure and Matt loves it too!"


----------



## fanedfox (Jan 6, 2010)

*Chapter Two- Dave and Katy + Sara and Doug*

A few months later an even plumper Jane ran into one of her former school friends, whose name was Katy and now planning to get married to her boy friend Dave.. They went out to lunch and Jane packed away a full lunch of burger, fries and dessert, while Katy ate a salad, silently envying her now rotund friend. Jane shared with her the happiness she’ and Doug had and Katie sighed &#8211; if only all men were so accepting of growing wives..

Dave and Katy had dated for a couple of years. They resisted the temptation to move in together, until they were married. Ultimately Dave proposed and Katy accepted. They discussed the usual things ahead of time, even attending a counseling session together. One of the few issues they didn’t cover was weight. 

Katy decided to keep her conversation with Jane to herself. She and Dave simply went on planning a wonderful wedding, which went off without a hitch!

During the reception, an old friend of Katy's came up to her. It took Katy a minute to recognize her old friend as she, Like Jasne, had gained so much weight! 

"Oh Sara, I am sorry I did not recognize you! It is great to see you, thank you so much for coming!" exclaimed (an embarrassed) Katy.

Sara giggled, patting a substantial belly, "It is okay, Katy. Doug and I have really let ourselves go since we got married. We both have gained a ton!"

Katy was shocked, and couldn’t help but think of Jane and Matt. What was she not getting? Sara and Doug were both total hard bodies when they got married two years ago. They hiked, ran, rode bikes and cross country skied together.

"Sara, you guys were role models for us. You both worked out so much, we all felt inadequate." exclaimed Katy.

Sara patted her belly again. "Katy, things change and life moves on. You’re right. Let me hare what happened &#8211; because its all good.

“I used to weigh one hundred and five pounds two years ago. I now weigh one hundred and fifty two pounds. I got a job with a software company, the pay was awesome, the work challenging, but is very sedentary. I spend my whole day sitting on my bottom. On top of that, most if not all of my co-workers are either over-weight or obese. There are candy jars everywhere and people are constantly ordering pizza and take-out. You can imagine how haerd it was to resist joining in.”

“That must have been tough,” observed Katy.

“Oh it was,” agreed Sara. “At first I did pretty well, ignoring all the food and temptation, but it wore me down. I started to just nibble and then a slice here, and maybe some of these candies too. Well I started to gain weight. I thought it is okay I will stop on the way home and workout. NOT! Doug would call, "hey let's go out to dinner" and of course I would agree. It seemed overnight I had gained twenty pounds! Nothing fit, I felt like a fat piggy, I even got asked once when was I due!"

"What about Doug, didn't he notice you were gaining weight!" asked Katy. 

"Doug got fat too! He went to work for a food brokerage, calling on small and large restaurants. Nearly every place he went, he was offered a meal, breakfast, lunch or dinner. He weighs nearly two hundred and fifty pounds now!"

Katy was now nearly in tears in frustration, her former role model was now a little plumper and her husband obese. Sara was on her way to becoming a butterball like Jane. And she didn’t seem to care.

"Sara, what are you and Doug going to do, are you going to change jobs and start working out to get back in shape again?" she sobbed.

Sara giggled, "No way Katy, Doug and I are going to keep gaining weight, we really love being sedentary and getting fat. Our love life has never, ever, been better. We have never been happier than we have been since gaining."

"Wow, really Sara, I would never have guessed a couple of years ago hearing that from you and Doug! I am glad you are so happy, too," replied a somewhat confused Katy as she dried her tears.

"Katy, Doug and I did not come here with some sort of weird "here's your future" thing. We are really happy for both of you and wish you all he happiness we can. I think you need to realize that there are many different routes to happiness and some of those "routes" take a very different turn sometime!" 

With that, Sara hugged Katy and gave her a peck on her cheek. As Sara turned to walk (waddle) away, Katy's hand brushed up against Sara's soft belly, right where the waist band of her panty was cutting into her belly fat, it felt awesome! Sara giggled, "Feels good doesn't it, Doug loves to play with my belly there"

Katy watched, just a little turned on as Sara waddled away toward the ballroom doors.

A few minutes later Dave came up to Katy, "Hey honey, guess who I saw and he is huge now?" 

Katy giggled, "Doug, right!"

Dave blinked, "Yes, how did you know?" 

Katy giggled again, “because Sara came up to me and I almost did not recognize her, she is so fat! But we had a nice little chat and I think she gave me the best advice I had heard in a long time."


----------



## fanedfox (Jan 6, 2010)

*Chapter Three  The Cruise*

Later on, Dave and Katy discovered that someone had given them a four week cruise as a wedding gift for their honeymoon. It was on the best cruise line, known for its awesome food and serving twenty four hours a day.

They had to wait a few months to take their cruise. By then the once super fit couple and put on a few pounds. Katy began with overindulging at the reception and her figure grew from there. Dave was settling in being married, coming home to home cooked, large, heavy dinners and plenty of beer.

Katy and Dave boarded the ship, both feeling a little uncomfortable in the tight clothes. They got to their cabin, Katy started to tear up, Dave asked, "What's wrong honey we are about to go on a dream cruise! Why are you crying?" 

Katy sniffed, "Dave, I am really worried that I am not going to be able to control my appetite. I am sure you have noticed I have gained ten pounds at least since our reception. Every time I see something to eat, all I can think about is brushing my hand against Sara's pot belly, how good it felt and how turned on I got! I am afraid I am going to get fat!" 

Katy started crying. 

Dave came up to her, Katy had taken off all of her clothes except her two sizes to small panties and bra, Dave wrapped his arms around Katy sinking his hands into her soft bottom cheeks, "Katy, baby, I have gained weight too, nearly fifteen pounds, and if you don't mind, I may gain some more, I love our new lifestyle, I think you should enjoy yourself, I too got turned on by Sara's belly!"

Katy shrieked, "You too? Oh Dave I can't wait; let's go up to eat right now I am starving!" 

Katy and Dave changed into matching "Speedo" bikinis and t-shirts, giggling they raced up to the poolside dining area.

Beginning that night Dave and Katy indulged themselves at every buffet and meal. They even got up a few times and ate at the midnight buffet. The food was awesome and so much of it, the couple got painfully full at every meal. They snacked at the kiosks located all over the ship.

Twenty seven days later, a happy and beer bellied Dave waddled off the ship with a regnant looking Katy, giggling, waddling behind him poking his fat butt.

When the couple got home and after an awesome love making session, Katy and Dave surveyed the "damage" they had done to their "figures".

Katy squealed when the scale shot up to one hundred and fifty eight pounds, up from one hundred fifteen before the wedding. Dave got on the scale it spun up to two hundred and thirty pounds!

The happy couple celebrated by ordering two large deep dish pizzas, three liters of Coke, bread sticks and cinnamon sticks with extra frosting.

A week later, Sara called Katy, "Hey, I heard through the "grape vine" that you two have gained weight." 

Katy giggled, absently patting her pot belly, bulging onto lap through her unzipped skirt at work. "Sara, I gained twenty eight pounds, and Dave gained even more; he is over two hundred and thirty pounds now. I took you advice, Sara and we have never been happier!"

"Katy, you two have to come over to dinner, I have got to see your belly!", giggled Sara. "How about tomorrow night, Katy, does that work?" 

"Yes, that would be great, all Dave and I do on Friday is binge anyway," Katy replied.

"Perfect," shrieked Sara, "I can't wait to see you!"

Katy and Dave deliberately wore clothes that were tight and very revealing of their over-indulgence. When Sara opened the door she shrieked with delight when she Dave and Katy bulging bellies sticking out from the couples formerly slim physiques.

Katy's belly was lifting up a too tight t-shirt which rode up on her belly, she had a pair of low waist jeans with the snap on done. Dave had on a pair of three sizes too small sweat pants, and a too short, tight t-shirt revealing his round beer belly.

After hugs and several tummy pokes, the four friends settled down to some serious eating, indulging their gastric desires.

Sara had made several large heavy casseroles, a beef Wellington, wrapped in rich pastry, potatoes, and for desert a massive, super rich cheese cake smothered in caramel and chocolate sauces.

Two hours later there were four round and distended bellies around the table. The four sat caressing their bellies or their spouses' bellies. Their eyes were glazed, sated with all the rich heavy food.

Sara burped, "Burp! Oh excuse me! I want to say how happy Doug and I are that you two joined us in both in the institution of marriage, but in consummating your marriage by getting fat together! I am so glad you took our advice and packed on the pounds."

Katy now crying, "Sara, I am so happy Dave and I have chosen this lifestyle, we have never been happier or more dedicated to our relationship since getting fat! How did you discover our answer to happiness?"

Sara, patting her engorged belly, now exposed by her dress riding up, "My super in shape sister and her husband of several years broke up over workout times and who was in better shape, it was so stupid, they were working out so much they never had time for each other. My sister remarried, and got pregnant, she was put on bed rest and gained seventy pounds being dotted on by her new husband and she loved it! After their daughter was born she teased her husband in gaining weight and he got fat too, they have never been happier!"

The four finally staggered to their feet, wobbling and waddling to the door. Dave and Doug shook hands and then poked each other in the belly. Sara and Katy, giggled as they went to hug each other and their bellies collided.

Katy patting her belly, now exposed by the buttons popping off her blouse, 

"Next week our house!" Katy said, resolving to get better acquainted with Jane as well if possible.

*(The End)*


----------



## Britt Reid (Nov 3, 2013)

A newly edited addition from a veteran author


----------

